# SCB F-22 / Merc Racing 300 XS - Build-Up Pics



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Few pics of the F-22 were building for Capt. Ben Chancey/Chew On This TV. http://www.chewonthis.tv/

SCB F-22/Merc Racing 300XS/Custom Weld Alum Trailer (Coastline built)

Still have some rigging to finish up, but plan on running her next week.

More pics to come.

Thanks Ben & Rich. Can't wait to make a trip out to catch some snook, tarpon, and maybe a Goliath Grouper!

SCB Factory


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*SCB*

Eric like always, that is nice nice nice!


----------



## haynie cat 21 (Sep 25, 2008)

*scb*

bad a**!


----------



## Captain Chancey (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahhh! Yeaaah! That is what I am talking about. Can hardly wait until next week.

Looks great Eric.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I think you need a bigger live-well to accommodate those Goliath's. Nice sled. Why do some of the the older model F-22's have that large setback on the motor as opposed to the new ones?


----------



## grosbc (May 3, 2009)

*Weight*

Definitely looks great. I believe you changed up the Stingray build to reduce weight. Were you able to implement those same changes to the Topcat and F22? If so, what's the new weight?


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

TOP NOTCH!!!

Drifter


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

I look forward to these posts of SCB's in progress.

I know the Stingray has more a functional front deck, but the F-22 is way cooler.

I just had the transom repaired on my old Bay Hawk....I wonder what kind of hole shot it would have with a 300 pro XS :biggrin:

Saludos


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

What's the price range on this boat?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

evis102 said:


> What's the price range on this boat?


With Merc Marine 225 Pro XS power, start around $48K.
With the Merc Racing 225 Sport XS power, start around $50K.

The Sport XS has solid motor mounts, and Sport Master (1.62) lower unit. Will see speed gains of at least 5 MPH.

SCB Factory
979 299-8172


----------



## Captain Chancey (Nov 17, 2006)

Did you get a chance to run her?


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I just drooled on my computer!! I.T. is going to love this repair.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Water test pics and video.

All systems are go.

SCB F-22/Merc Racing 300XS is truly a special combo.

Custom trolling motor mount, and console grab bar w/ rod holders, and detailing on Monday.











SCB Factory


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome SCB again!!!! I want one so bad!!! Got some years though. 

How shallow do they float, get up and run?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

How Fast?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I now know that a boat is not cool unless it can throw up a legit rooster tail. The sound of that 300 is truly unique


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Spinning that prop, I wouldn't be surprised if he saw low 90's! I really like the all white boat, looks really slick.


younggun55 said:


> How Fast?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Eric told me low 90's. AKA warp speed.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt. Chancey what happened with the lake and bays?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

man that makes me miss mine so much more seeing that video...not much comes close to running flat out like that


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulling out to Cape Coral, Florida in the AM.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

What? No sound system? JK


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Bottom Finder said:


> What? No sound system? JK


Nope, lean & mean. Just good old wind noise, amplified with 300+HP from Merc Racing!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

SCB, you guys sure make one heck of a boat! I really enjoy following your rigs on the forum. That is just a super nice rig with alot of attention to detail! Really nice job!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Blue02 said:


> SCB, you guys sure make one heck of a boat! I really enjoy following your rigs on the forum. That is just a super nice rig with alot of attention to detail! Really nice job!


 X2


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

*Porta Bracket*

Beautiful boat, as they all turn out to be.

I was just wondering why you doing see the new SCBs with Porta Brackets?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We're running Bob's Flats Jacks on the Stingray's, and Extreme Jacks on the 300HP Topcat's and F-22's.

We are seeing better all around performance, lighter and cost less.



2waterlogged said:


> Beautiful boat, as they all turn out to be.
> 
> I was just wondering why you doing see the new SCBs with Porta Brackets?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Here it is Ron.

Thanks.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever stop to fish on this boat.


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

*just repowered my '05 F-22*

got my boat back a couple of weeks ago (my F-22 is white like this one) after changing from a hot foot throttle to Lavorsi shifter throttle in black, changed all the purple cleats, and grab handle to black power coat, new speakers and 2011 Mercury 300xs.

Still running the my old 26" p Bravo that is worn down quite a bit, but even with 45 gallons of fuel, and 2 guys, with all gear I'm still squeezing out 75 mph in calm water. Need to see speeds with a one foot chop will do.

I have a prop on order from Hydromotive Engineering that should get me into low 80's and winter time a little more.

Taken some getting used to from that 225 ProXS I had on there, but the boat handle so much better (and nice to be able to stand up now by getting rid of that hot foot throttle)


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

You have pics?


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

I have not taken any pics yet that do it justice but this weekend I'm taking her out and might post some.


----------

